# Too much fibre in morning?



## Jemma Bailey (Mar 1, 2016)

I've been having GF brown seeded toast (tastes nicer than gf white) for breakfast Tues to sat but I get to Friday and start having a bad stomach again and need to go to the toilet.
Could it be too much fibre from the bread maybe?


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

yes quite possibly


----------



## Jemma Bailey (Mar 1, 2016)

Urgh running out of things to have for breakfast tried oats (they give me cramps weirdly)


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

me too


----------



## SusanMcGee (Mar 15, 2016)

No, fiber is a great thing to include in your diet. It is good for digestive health, and it subsides hunger for longer periods of time.


----------

